# Bouton Home qui ne réagit pas correctement sur iPhone 4



## Khalilovski (17 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je vous explique mon problème: sur mon iPhone 4 (iOS 4.1) le bouton home ne réagit pas correctement mais pas tout le temps, parfois seulement.  Quand j'appuie sur le bouton, l'iPhone ne détecte pas (parfois je le rappelle) que j'ai appuyé là-dessus. Ça tient également vrai quand j'appuie deux fois, l'iPhone les détecte parfois comme un seul appui (et par conséquent ferme une application alors que je voulais aller sur la liste des applications en multi-tâches... Plus étrange encore, parfois un seul appui est détecté comme étant deux...

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, le problème ne s'est manifesté qu'après la m.à.j. 4.1. Pour le moment je me penche plus vers un bug software car c'est comme si l'ordonnanceur d'événements bug et n'enregistre pas tous les appuis correctement. Sachant que j'ai fait une restauration complète (pas à partir d'une sauvegarde) de mon iPhone et que le problème persiste...

Avez-vous rencontré ce problème? Et quels sont vos conseils???

Merci pour vos réponses!!! :-D


----------



## deenasty (23 Octobre 2010)

Je rencontre le même problème et je n'ai pas de solutions tout comme toi, c'est assez énervant.


----------



## Tom1899 (31 Octobre 2010)

bonjour,
exactement le même probleme, pour moi, impossible de dire à partir de quand c'est venu.
J'ai cru au début à un probleme du bouton home (celui ci bouge un peu quand je glisse le doigt dessus). J'ai donc décidé de renvoyer mon iphone au sav. Ils viennent de m'envoyer un mail comme quoi, ils ont fait les dernières mises à jours internes et logiciels et ils n'ont pas pu reproduire le probleme. Ils me renvoit mon iphone sans echange. A defaut de vous trouver une solution, je vous permet deja de savoir que le SAV n'y changera rien. A moins que le probleme apres reception n'éxiste plus, mais j'en doute fortement...
Bon dimanche!


----------



## cchassag (1 Novembre 2010)

Bon, finalement, à voir vos commentaires, on a acheté de la M.... à prix d'or !


----------



## Tom1899 (1 Novembre 2010)

je dirais pas de la merde car, niveaux utilitaire, il est exellent; mais bien trop cher par rapport aux divers default matériel qu'il peut y avoir...


----------



## Tug (14 Novembre 2010)

Up. Idem même problème pour moi. Que ce soit dans safari, sms ou un jeu il arrive que le bouton ne réponde plus correctement, voir même plus du tout pendant 30 secondes. Après une 20aine de clics répétés, le comportement redevient éventuellement normal..


P.S: il arrive aussi qu'il ne fonctionne plus quand il est en veille, ce qui oblige à utiliser le bouton du haut pour le sortir de veille...


----------



## Dead head (14 Novembre 2010)

Voir aussi *ce sujet *lancé il y a déjà un moment.

Et *cet article* de iGeneration.


----------



## Pitchou29 (13 Juin 2011)

Un reboute semble être la solution.
Pour le faire :
Appuyer sur la touche arrêt maintenir appuyer puis appuyer sur la touche home l'appareil stop appuyer  de nouveau sur home et la pomme s'allume. Attendre l'ecran d'accueil puis voir si le déffaut reviens.


----------



## setsix (6 Juillet 2011)

Bon je partage mon expérience.
Mon bouton Home ne marchait que de temps en temps.
Je suis allé au Genius Bar à Opéra. J'ai trouvé que c'était mal organisé, j'ai attendu 1/4h avant que quelqu'un soccupe de moi.
Un gars a pris mon iphone, il a testé pour savoir si ce n'était pas un problème software. Il revient et me propose un iphone 4 neuf.:rateau:
J'ai été sur le cul.
Je suis critique envers Apple mais là SAV efficace, je ne sais pas si un autre constructeur aurait fait la même chose.

Je ne sais pas si c'est fréquent mais la nana à côté de moi a eu droit à un iphone neuf à cause de son écran brisé.


----------



## Argeuh (7 Juillet 2011)

J'ai déjà changé 2 iPhone 4 pour ce même problème.
Priez pour être encore sous garantie par contre, d'où l'utilité de l'apple care même sur un iPhone.


----------



## diki016 (14 Juillet 2011)

j'ai eu le même problème j'ai change le boutons home et toujours pas résolue 
en fin de compte c'était la batterie qui avait gonflé et elle forçait sur la face avant et arrière j'ai changé la batterie et tout et rentre dans l'ordre 
1 Vérifie si ta batterie n'a pas gonflé
2 Vérifie si ta face arrière se place bien
voila bon courage


----------



## StillGash (18 Juillet 2011)

Mon premier ipod touch avais le même probleme et la solution est de passer a un IOS supperieur mais pa le 4.3.3 parce que j'en suis déçu --' actuellement chui sur l'iphone 4 et j'ai le meme probleme avec l'IOS 4.3.3 j'attend le 4.3.4


----------



## kanak (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis rassurée de voir que je ne suis pas la seule...
Cependant, en ce qui me concerne, c'est parfois très grave, il ne réagit absolument plus, même après reboot.
Je trouve aussi qu'il est lent à réagir quand il fonctionne.
parfois, en appuyant longtemps dessus, le contrôle vocal s'activait et ca remarchais à peu près. ces derniers jours, mon dernier recours a été de taper doucement le bas de l'iphone et miracle, ca refonctionne.
ca fait clairement penser à un pb hardware.

Je pense aller à Opéra, quelqu'un saurait ce qu'il faut dire pour se le faire échanger contre un neuf ?

Merci


----------



## Dead head (29 Août 2011)

kanak a dit:


> () Je pense aller à Opéra, quelqu'un saurait ce qu'il faut dire pour se le faire échanger contre un neuf ?
> 
> Merci



:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## kanak (29 Août 2011)

ba heu.. oui, je ne me débrouille pas toujours bien avec "les mots" alors je prends les conseils ;-)


----------



## MacSedik (29 Août 2011)

Ce problème de bouton home qui ne répond pas parfois est connu depuis plus d'un an... il s'agit probablement d'un problème software (selon l'article de Macgé) d'ailleurs trés interessant sur le fait que le Bouton Home est trés solicité avec les multiples actions d'iOS4 qui y font appel...


----------



## iGas (30 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je pense avoir la solution à tous ceux qui ont le fameux problème du bouton home. Il marche une fois sur 6, ça double clic sans raisons etc.

J'ai, par le cours des choses, tenté trois fois l'expérience et ça viendrait (selon mes déductions) du * manque d'espace disponible !*. Quand il me reste *moins de 700mo* (chiffre à relativiser)* le bouton Home bug, quand je supprime photos et apps, le bug à disparu.*

Je vous invite donc à tenter l'expérience, ça a marché à tous les coups pour ma part. *Faites de l'espace !
*


En conclusion... réel bug ou mauvaises intentions dans le but de nous faire changer d'iPhone, nous ne le saurons jamais. J'tiens quand même à préciser que ce bug est quand même extrêmement généralisé et connu de tous et jamais réglé... L'hypothèse n°2 n'est donc pas à exclure


----------



## MarcMame (30 Août 2011)

Bien tenté mais en ce qui me concerne, je ne suis jamais descendu en dessous des 4Go d'espace libre disponible et le problème est toujours là...


----------



## MarcMame (30 Août 2011)

kanak a dit:


> Je pense aller à Opéra, quelqu'un saurait ce qu'il faut dire pour se le faire échanger contre un neuf ?


Il te suffit de répéter au genius bar la description que tu viens de nous faire, tout simplement.
Par contre, ne t'attend pas forcément à avoir un échange de ton iPhone, ce sera à l'appréciation de l'employé, de sa bonne humeur et de l'état de leur stock !

Petite précision, lors d'un échange, ils fournissent du matériel reconditionné et non pas neuf !


----------



## iGas (30 Août 2011)

@MarcMame 

Bah sinon essaye de le remplir à fond puis de faire de l'espace 

Bon bah apparemment ma solution n'est pas universelle ^^


----------



## kanak (30 Août 2011)

Pareil pour moi, j'ai plus de 5 Gb de libre....

Parfois ca devient grave, je perds complètement le contrôle de l'appareil....


----------



## SimonBHB (1 Septembre 2011)

Sur un autre forum, j'ai vu que quelqu'un a désactivé une option dans les paramètre et plus de bug du bouton home.

Voila le message de la personne:

*Il suffit tout simplement d'activer la fonction " Triple clic sur bouton principal "
==> Réglages / Général / Accessibilité / Triple clic sur bouton principal / Fonction noir sur blanc ( pour ma part )*


----------



## ikkkkky (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum j'espere ne pas faire une redondance, mais il me semble que ma question est assez particulière :

J'avais  ce probleme sur mon iphone 4,  il était jbké et quand gt dans une appli  parfois j'appuyais assez fort sur le bouton home pour sortir mais ca ne  répondait pas, du coup je rappuyais, et ce n'est qu'au bout de 2, 3  fois que finalement je sortais de l'appli, mais ca me lancait soit le  multitache, soit le menu "triple home", bref ct assez relou. Du coup,  j'avais assigné un activator pour simuler le home button. 

J'avais déjà testé le "recalibrage" mais sans succès...

Jusqu'au  jour ou j'ai vu qu'on pouvait l'envoyer en SAV et se le faire  remplacer. A 15 jours de la fin de ma garantie, je me suis dit que le  moment était venu.

J'ai donc restauré mon iphone et la, meme si  le problème persistait, c'était quand meme dans une moindre mesure. Je  l'ai quand meme envoyé en SAV et apple me dit que "mon iphone répond aux  spécifications" donc ils vont me le renvoyer, sans l'avoir réparé, ni  changé.

Je suis un peu comme un con, parceque je vais devoir  passer en 4.3.5, donc fini le jailbreak, mais c pas grave, j'attendrai  iOs5. 

Ma (double) question est la suivante :

- Le  jailbreak a-t-il pu provoquer le problème sur le bouton home? C'est en  tout cas ce que m'indiquait l'Apple Advisor au téléphone. (Il suggérait  que j'avais jbké mon iphone et que dans ce cas la, ca peut laisser des  séquelles au matériel)

- Puis-je quand meme solliciter un échange  de mon matériel, sachant qu'il ne me reste plus que 10 jours de  garantie? (l'Appel Advisor m'indiquait qu'il suffirait de le demander,  et de payer 29.... sachant que je vis a Toulouse et qu'il n'y a pas  d'Apple Store ici!!!)

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## this (30 Septembre 2011)

Astuce toute conne qui fonctionne chez moi.

Donner plusieurs pichenettes sur le bouton Home, vous allez faire ressortir la poussière et la crasse tout autour dur bouton.


----------



## MarcMame (5 Octobre 2011)

Histoire de vous en faire profiter, mon problème de bouton "home" récalcitrant est *totalement réglé* ! 
Comment ?
- Prise de rdv au Genuis Bar d'un Apple Store
- Explication du problème (en précisant qu'il est aléatoire)
- Le technicien n'a même pas essayé lui même et m'a proposé un échange standard.
- 10mn plus tard, j'ai un iPhone 4 neuf (oui, neuf) car après vérification du numéro de série, il a été fabriqué la semaine dernière (2011 semaine 38).

Cerise sur le gateau : il me restait 12 jours de garantie, un échange standard donne accès à 90 jours de garantie !
Autre bonus : j'en ai profité pour faire changer le cable USB qui commençait à se dénuder et les oreillettes qui commençaient à grésiller.

Bref, si vous êtes toujours couvert par la garantie, vous savez ce qui vous reste à faire....


----------



## Zarquon (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai également ce problème récurrent de bouton home qui fonctionne mal. Cependant, le bouton a commencé à déconner au bout d'1 an et 1 mois, et, comme vous vous en doutez, la garantie ne durait qu'1 an.
J'ai donc pris rendez-vous à un apple store pour ce weekend. Mais avant d'y aller, j'aimerais savoir quel est mon recours, puisque je suppose qu'ils ne m'en proposeront pas un neuf en échange... 
Puis-je parler de défaut constructeur? Et sinon, combien me coûterait la réparation?

Merci.


----------



## Zarquon (8 Octobre 2011)

Bon et bien je ne vous remercie pas pour votre aide.

-_Quelle aide?_

Ah oui c'est vrai, vous ne m'avez pas aidé. Donc je ne vous remercie pas pour votre non-aide. Bande de bras cassés. (ouuhh je sens déjà venir les réponses incendiaires, mais peu importe, je ne lirai pas vos messages, et ne retournerai jamais sur votre forum)


----------



## subsole (8 Octobre 2011)

Zarquon a dit:


> Bon et bien je ne vous remercie pas pour votre aide.
> 
> -_Quelle aide?_
> 
> Ah oui c'est vrai, vous ne m'avez pas aidé. Donc je ne vous remercie pas pour votre non-aide. Bande de bras cassés. (ouuhh je sens déjà venir les réponses incendiaires, mais peu importe, je ne lirai pas vos messages, et ne retournerai jamais sur votre forum)



A question idiote, réponse idiote :
Si ton iPhone n'est plus sous garantie, il ne l'est plus, c'est tout. 
Et pour le prix c'est Apple qu'il faut voir, c'est bon? Là, j'ai enfoncé des portes ouvertes. ^^
Bon vent. 

Dans Zarquon, je n'avais pas remarqué qu'il y avait également "Zar". ^^


----------



## flambi (8 Octobre 2011)

Zarquon a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai également ce problème récurrent de bouton home qui fonctionne mal. Cependant, le bouton a commencé à déconner au bout d'1 an et 1 mois, et, comme vous vous en doutez, la garantie ne durait qu'1 an.
> J'ai donc pris rendez-vous à un apple store pour ce weekend. Mais avant d'y aller, j'aimerais savoir quel est mon recours, puisque je suppose qu'ils ne m'en proposeront pas un neuf en échange...
> ...



http://www.iphone3gsystem.fr/35591/comment-reparer-le-bouton-home-de-liphone-4/


----------



## geenius13 (11 Octobre 2011)

pour résoudre le probleme du bouton home de l'iphone 4 il suffit de brancher l'iphone au pc ou mac et partir de itune faire une tit restauration via la sauvegarde


----------



## subsole (11 Octobre 2011)

geenius13 a dit:


> pour résoudre le probleme du bouton home de l'iphone 4 il suffit de brancher l'iphone au pc ou mac et partir de itune faire une tit restauration via la sauvegarde



Bonjour,
A condition que ça ne soit pas un problème de hard/mécanique.


----------



## Galou34 (11 Octobre 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> Il te suffit de répéter au genius bar la description que tu viens de nous faire, tout simplement.
> Par contre, ne t'attend pas forcément à avoir un échange de ton iPhone, ce sera à l'appréciation de l'employé, de sa bonne humeur et de l'état de leur stock !
> 
> Petite précision, lors d'un échange, ils fournissent du matériel reconditionné et non pas neuf !



Oui c est comme ça que je me suis retrouvée avec un iPod touch 1 au lieu du 2 que j avais !! Manque de bol m en suis rendue compte longtemps apres et maintenant je suis bloquée avec ce pauvre iPod touch 1 qui est déjà bien obsolète !!

Sinon pour en revenir a la discussion j ai rencontre ce problème e paire de fois mais je pensais que c était moi qui lui en demandais trop !! Et encore une fois manque de bol je ne suis plus sous garantie !!! Grrrr


----------



## MarcMame (12 Octobre 2011)

Galou34 a dit:


> Oui c est comme ça que je me suis retrouvée avec un iPod touch 1 au lieu du 2 que j avais !! Manque de bol m en suis rendue compte longtemps apres et maintenant je suis bloquée avec ce pauvre iPod touch 1 qui est déjà bien obsolète !!


Ca parait impossible ton histoire mais bon, en admettant que tu ai raison et même hors garantie, tu retournes à l'Apple store, présente les papiers originaux de ton iPod Touch 2 d'origine et celui de ton iPod Touch 1 donné en échange et ça ne doit pas poser de problème particulier : il te feront l'échange sans sourciller.
Tu as bien des papiers qui indiquent iPodTouch 2 sur ta facture d'origine et iPodTouch 1 sur la facture Apple lors de l'échange n'est ce pas ????


----------



## Galou34 (12 Octobre 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> Ca parait impossible ton histoire mais bon, en admettant que tu ai raison et même hors garantie, tu retournes à l'Apple store, présente les papiers originaux de ton iPod Touch 2 d'origine et celui de ton iPod Touch 1 donné en échange et ça ne doit pas poser de problème particulier : il te feront l'échange sans sourciller.
> Tu as bien des papiers qui indiquent iPodTouch 2 sur ta facture d'origine et iPodTouch 1 sur la facture Apple lors de l'échange n'est ce pas ????



Figure toi que je ne l'ai pas acheté chez Apple mais a D....Y !!!
Il est tombe en panne 1 semaine apres la fin de la garantie donc Apple me l'a change par l'intermediare de ce mag ...
Bref je ne m'en servais pas des masses hormis pour la musique et je ne faisais quasiment pas de mises a jour ....
1 an apres je me prends l'iPhone 4 et commence a téléchargé pas mal d'appli et mon mari était tres jaloux de mes appli alors je vérifie pour le passer en iOS 4 et je vois que pour iPod touch 2 c est faisable ... Je branche donc a iTunes et ça me marque que iPod est a jour, je ne comprends pas j appelle donc Apple et ils me disent que ( grace au numéro de série ) que c est un 1ère génération !! Voila donc je ne sais pas si c est une "erreur" d Apple ou du mag mais tjrs est il que 1 an apres je me voyais mal faire tt un tas d'histoire qui dans tous les cas n auraient sans doute menées a rien !!!! 
Dernière précision sur le retour je n ai eu aucune information écrite du genre iPod touch 1 sinon bien évidemment j aurais fait le nécessaire !!
Pour finir je n ai pas l habitude de raconter des histoires ...


----------



## MarcMame (13 Octobre 2011)

Galou34 a dit:


> Figure toi que je ne l'ai pas acheté chez Apple mais a D....Y !!!
> 
> Il est tombe en panne 1 semaine apres la fin de la garantie donc Apple me l'a change par l'intermediare de ce mag ...


Haaa ben voilà une précision que tu ne donnais pas et ça change tout !!! 
Jamais une telle histoire ne te serait arrivé dans un Apple Store. *En clair, tu t'es fait enflé par ton magasin D....Y* (c'est quoi ce magasin d'ailleurs, pourquoi ne pas les citer ?)

Apple n'a rien avoir là dedans et ce n'est pas eux qui ont fait l'échange.
Donc oui quelque part tu racontes des histoires en faisant croire que cela t'es arrivé dans un Apple Store...


----------



## Galou34 (13 Octobre 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> Haaa ben voilà une précision que tu ne donnais pas et ça change tout !!!
> Jamais une telle histoire ne te serait arrivé dans un Apple Store. *En clair, tu t'es fait enflé par ton magasin D....Y* (c'est quoi ce magasin d'ailleurs, pourquoi ne pas les citer ?)
> 
> Apple n'a rien avoir là dedans et ce n'est pas eux qui ont fait l'échange.
> Donc oui quelque part tu racontes des histoires en faisant croire que cela t'es arrivé dans un Apple Store...



En effet je le suis faite avoir mais a l'époque pas d'Apple store près de chez moi !
Néanmoins je n ai jamais écrit nulle part qu'il s'agissait d'un Apple store


----------



## MarcMame (13 Octobre 2011)

Galou34 a dit:


> En effet je le suis faite avoir mais a l'époque pas d'Apple store près de chez moi !
> Néanmoins je n ai jamais écrit nulle part qu'il s'agissait d'un Apple store


Tu ne le cites pas mais en répondant à mon message qui ne parle *que* de l'Apple Store, c'est implicite !
Il aurait fallu que tu le précises alors que tu réponds par l'affirmative en me citant :


> _Oui c est comme ça que je me suis retrouvée avec un iPod touch 1 au lieu du 2_


----------



## atari.fr (11 Décembre 2011)

SimonBHB a dit:


> Sur un autre forum, j'ai vu que quelqu'un a désactivé une option dans les paramètre et plus de bug du bouton home.
> 
> Voila le message de la personne:
> 
> ...



ca a fonctionné chez moi
merci

ps: en plus si on revient dans un autre reglage : 
*==> Réglages / Général / Accessibilité / Triple clic sur bouton principal / demander

ca marche !
*


----------



## azerty69 (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, voilà il y a quelques mois j'ai eu le même problème avec le bouton home de mon iphone 4; je suis donc allée à l'apple store de mon quartier et sans me poser de question, le vendeur a changé mon iphone 4. Maintenant tout marche bien "youpiii".

Mais voilà, j'ai une question: le nouvel iphone que je possède est-il désimlocké ? Il m'est impossible de le savoir car je ne connais personne ayant une micro sim autour de moi.

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée.


----------



## subsole (16 Janvier 2012)

azerty69 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, voilà il y a quelques mois j'ai eu le même problème avec le bouton home de mon iphone 4; je suis donc allée à l'apple store de mon quartier et sans me poser de question, le vendeur a changé mon iphone 4. Maintenant tout marche bien "youpiii".
> 
> Mais voilà, j'ai une question: le nouvel iphone que je possède est-il désimlocké ? Il m'est impossible de le savoir car je ne connais personne ayant une micro sim autour de moi.
> 
> Merci d'avance et bonne soirée.



Bonjour,
Dans ce cas, retourne à l'AppleStore de ton quartier, il te sera excessivement difficile de ne pas trouver une personne avec un iPhone 4 ou 4S (vendeurs, Genius, ou client). ^^


----------



## MarcMame (16 Janvier 2012)

azerty69 a dit:


> Mais voilà, j'ai une question: le nouvel iphone que je possède est-il désimlocké ?


L'état de Simlockage de ton nouvel iPhone sera exactement le même que pour le précédent. 
Si il était simlocké, il le sera aussi et sur le même opérateur.
S'il ne l'était pas, il ne le sera pas non plus.

Le simlockage se fait automatiquement lors de l'activation sur iTunes.


----------



## azerty69 (16 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## corto one (16 Janvier 2012)

bonsoir,
j'ai eu ce problème peu de temps après avoir acheté l'iphone 4 (6 mois environ). J'ai donc appelé le SAV apple qui m'a d'abord dit que c'était certainement dû à une surchage de l'iphone en photos, films etc... Donc non pas un problème mécanique mais de lenteur.
Ce qui était pour moi irrecevable car la mémoire était aux 3/4 pleine, et j'estime que si j'ai un téléphone d'une capacité "x", je dois pouvoir le "remplir" à ma guise et que le fonctionnement soit optimal.
Du coup, après des vérifs d'usage en direct au téléphone, le SAV m'a envoyé un coursier pour que leur retourne l'iphone pour une réparation ou un remplacement.
1 semaine plus tard je reçoit à nouveau l'iphone, neuf apparemment car l'écran et l'arrière étaient plus neufs que sur celui que j'avais renvoyé. Je ne saurai jamais si seul la coque a été changée...
Bref, idem, quelque mois plus tard, et jusqu'à aujourd'hui, à nouveau un blocage de temps à autre, assez énervant, quand j'appuie sur le bouton home... Problème qui bien sûr ne survient pas quand je passe à l'apple store pour montrer ça... De toute façon les vendeurs ne m'y ont dit que de contacter le SAV par téléphone. Je n'ai pas recommencé avec le SAV par manque de temps et un peu de motivation...
Voilà mon histoire.


----------



## cikarface (20 Janvier 2012)

iGas a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pense avoir la solution à tous ceux qui ont le fameux problème du bouton home. Il marche une fois sur 6, ça double clic sans raisons etc.
> 
> ...




Merci ami
Tu ma sauvé la vie. Apres quoi j' ai essayé ( sans conviction!!) ton miracle solutio j'ai supprimé quelques applications des deux(cydia , appstore ) , et voila mon device est renait avec son fiché bouton home calibré ... Merci


----------



## borol (24 Janvier 2012)

Bouton Home Iphone4 récalcitrant: 
Mes quelques expériences.
Il semblerait que ce soit un point faible des Iphone4,  du à l'oxydation du contact. 

Le mien a 1 an et est atteint du mal ( suite, je l' admets,  à quelques contacts limités mais bien réels, avec ma sueur  à travers des vêtements de sport ) .... je ne saurais d'ailleurs trop vous conseiller de faire attention...

On pourrait gloser à l'infini sur la qualité et la conception douteuse des composants d'un appareil de ce prix... mais là n'est pas le but de ce post , je vais surtout vous expliquer comment j'ai fait pour retrouver un bouton Home en pleine forme.

La méthode de re-calibration expliquée un peu partout sur le web a légèrement amélioré la sensibilité, preuve que le problème était en partie software... mais le mal était toujours bien présent après avoir exécuté la manoeuvre et donc mon problème est de nature essentiellement hardware .

1er "truc" (à utiliser avec parcimonie): 
Introduisez la fiche de rechargement et exercez une légère pression sur la dite fiche vers le bas afin que la partie encastrée à l'intérieur de l'appareil aille faire pression vers le haut dans la coque, cette poussée va légèrement faire bouger les contacts du méchant bouton Home qui vous ennuie tant ( j'ai bien écrit LEGERE pression, hein! ) et ainsi tenter de rétablir un contact un peu meilleur car les oxydations auront bougé... 
J' y croyais peu, mais j'ai quand même essayé....
Verdict ? 
Bof ! 
Ca va légèrement mieux... pendant 2/3 jours, puis ça recommence: il faut à nouveau pousser 14 x fois sur ce F...  bouton pour qu'il réagisse... 
Outre le fait qu' à la longue, ce genre de manipulation va inévitablement faire des dégâts, le résultat n'est pas nul, mais presque, et ce n'est donc pas  la panacée.

Que faire avant d'aller jeter votre précieux ( devenu pourri ) dans les WC ?

Aller chez Apple, discutailler avec un ado boutonneux arrogant et finir par payer cher et vilain une " réparation "  qui va vous priver de votre appendice électronique pendant 2 mois ?
Espérer vainement un remplacement ?
Tout démonter et remplacer soi-même le bouton Home ( c'est possible )? 
Fort risqué ( trop pour moi ) et assez coûteux en fin de compte ( 70  "only" le bouton sur le web )

J'ai pourtant récupéré un bouton Home frais et bien disposé comme au premier jour, et ce, sans dépenser des fortunes, ni me séparer de mon appareil !

"Mais comment a-t-il fait ?"
Accouche !
Voilà, voilà, ça vient..

LA Solution est ici:
Elle s'appelle 
KONTAKT60 
http://www.conrad.fr/aerosol_kontak...encrasses_1_pc_s__p_53207_53619_572413_208468


Un produit vieux comme l'électronique ( voire l'électricité )  et radical contre les contacts pourris.
Non corrosif ( c'est fait pour, ça lutte contre ! ) 
Pas cher:  entre 7 et 10 environ pour 200ml
Diablement efficace
Facile ( pas de démontage ) 
Effet immédiat
Disponible partout
Des réserves de produit pour 20 ans !

Après bien des hésitations (quand même), j'ai "simplement" pulvérisé en abondance le produit sur le bouton, puis, IP4 éteint, à l'aide d'un objet arrondi  pas trop pointu ( genre stylo bille retourné ) j'ai manipulé le bouton home pendant quelques minutes afin de bien faire pénétrer le KONTAKT60 en-dessous, par les côtés ( si ma sueur est rentrée par là, le produit anti-corrosif doit passer aussi...)

Par précaution, j'ai laissé reposer pendant une nuit.... et le lendemain matin, 
allumage, 
légère angoisse, 
roulements de tambour,
.... et miracle !

Contact parfait, réaction immédiate du bidule, victoire de l'homme sur la machine... et gros soulagement.

Seul point négatif: au début, le ressenti sous le doigt semble un peu mou, le "clic " est moins perceptible, mais après une semaine, le feeling est revenu ( j'ai comparé avec un 4S neuf, c'est idem )

Voilà plus d'un mois que j'ai effectué cette opération, et tout va bien.

Seul changement: 
Mon I-bidule reste dorénavant au sec, enfermé dans un sac plastique de surgélation quand je fais du sport, c'est tout !!! 

J'espère avoir aidé

Bien à vous tous


----------



## hollylol (25 Janvier 2012)

Sinon, y'a la possibilité d'utiliser "assistive touch", sous IOS 5, qui permet de créer un bouton Home tactile (dans réglages, général, accessibilité, etc.).


----------



## baloudim (30 Mars 2012)

Et bien moi aussi j'ai ce problème qui doit être certainement mécanique car j'y ai trouvé une solution!

*Solution:*
Quand jappuie plus sur le coté gauche du bouton, ça marche a chaque coup. Si je fais une pression centrale cela ne marche pas !!


voilà, je suis condamné a cliquer de travers! 
D.


----------



## scoodyflo (25 Mai 2012)

hollylol a dit:


> Sinon, y'a la possibilité d'utiliser "assistive touch", sous IOS 5, qui permet de créer un bouton Home tactile (dans réglages, général, accessibilité, etc.).



Petit up pour cette remarque très utile !   

J'ai changé le bouton moi même ,  et le problème revient de temps en temps...  uniquement  de iOS 5 d'ailleurs !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (28 Mai 2012)

hollylol a dit:


> Sinon, y'a la possibilité d'utiliser "assistive touch", sous IOS 5, qui permet de créer un bouton Home tactile (dans réglages, général, accessibilité, etc.).


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.
En Malaisie, dans les magasins Apple, les iPad accessibles aux clients sont affublées de cette "assistance tactile". 
Est ce pour éviter de faire trop travailler le bouton "Home"?
J'aimerais vraiment avec l'iPhone avoir la possiblité d'utiliser le "swipe" de haut en bas comme avec l'iPad pour mettre en évidence les appli tournant en tache de fond. 
Pour l'iOS 6?


----------



## jlcand (23 Septembre 2012)

netbuisness a dit:


> Procédure à suivre :
> 
> Une autre  méthode (surprenante au demeurant), consiste à réaliser la démarche  suivante :
> 
> ...



Bonjour
  Après avoir lu cette méthode j'ai pensé a quelque chose, et si je met  quelque chose qui force un peux entre le caisson haut parleur le  connecteur et le dessous du boutton
cela fait je confirme que ça fonctionne très bien,avec un simple morceau de carton j'ai solutionné mon problème de boutton home
je peux vous fournir des photos de l'installation


----------



## jfkm (26 Septembre 2012)

borol a dit:


> Bouton Home Iphone4 récalcitrant:
> Mes quelques expériences.
> Il semblerait que ce soit un point faible des Iphone4,  du à l'oxydation du contact.
> 
> ...




Ca m'interesse pour le 4 de mon fils.

Même s'il me semble que depuis IOS6, il réagit mieux :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2012)

borol a dit:


> Bouton Home Iphone4 récalcitrant:
> Mes quelques expériences.
> Il semblerait que ce soit un point faible des Iphone4,  du à l'oxydation du contact.
> 
> ...


Hello, j'avais aussi ce pb de bouton paresseux malgré plusieurs tentatives de recalibration et mise à jour iOS 6 mais rien a faire.
J'ai également utilisé un produit spécial contacts électroniques acheté une bouché de pain chez Casto: après avoir éteint mon IP4, un petit coup de pschitt au niveau de la prise d'alimentation, un autre sur le bouton lui même qu'on manipule un peu pour faire rentrer le produit. Une nuit de séchage et hop un bouton Home comme neuf.


----------



## jlcand (30 Septembre 2012)

je vous propose de tester ma méthode, avant de j'utiliser j'avais énormement de problèmes avec ce bouton, maintenant aucun problème
un simple petit morceau de carton
je ne sais pas comment mettre de photos ici mais si quelqu'un me dis comment .....


----------



## slug74 (2 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour tous le monde,

j'ai trouvé une super solution ! testé et approuvé sur l'iPhone 4 de ma copine.
=> WD40 !

Il remarche comme au déballage !


----------



## jfkm (2 Octobre 2012)

WD 40 sur le bouton et dans l'iphone via le connecteur recharge ????


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2012)

Moi c'est de l'Anti Crach 7226 que j'ai utilisé. Pour 3,50 &#8364; mon iPhone est comme neuf!


----------



## jlcand (2 Octobre 2012)

Ben moi 0 et 1/4 d'heure de démontage et remontage et nikel depuis 15 jours


----------



## slug74 (2 Octobre 2012)

Directement sur le bouton le wd40. T'appuie un peu pour faire pénétrer. Tu essuie et c'est parti !!


----------



## Bepe (25 Mai 2013)

Bonjour

Je ne sais pas si ce fil est toujours actif, mais suite à mes recherches pour ce pb de bouton home récalcitrant, j'ajoute une autre astuce.

Symptômes à peu près identiques aux posts précédents : besoin d'appuyer 50 fois sur home pour obtenir quelques chose, réaction de manière aléatoire : une fois ça marche, une fois pas du tout, bref la chienlit

Diagnostic : Je me suis demandé si c'était physique ou logiciel
avant d'en venir au physique, voici ce que j'ai tenté.

- recalibration du bouton
- analyse des process qui tournent en tache de fond (trouver un utilitaire type Moniteur)

Là j'ai remarqué que la géolocalisation était enclenchée alors qu'aucune app n'était lancée !!?? impossible de l'arrêter. J'ai donc réinitialisé les réglages  : Réglages :: Général :: Réinitialiser

On ne perd pas les données, juste les réglages de base (sons, réseau, )

et là miracle ça remarche normalement : donc pb logiciel, même si je ne sais pas qui est à l'origine.

Voilà en espérant que ça serve à d'autres
Bertrand


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2013)

autre moyen très simple
(et déjà évoqué)

le bouton virtuel

par exemple évoqué là
http://forums.macg.co/12524859-post3.html
--


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2013)

Ouais, ça c'est vraiment une solution en carton.
T'as déjà essayé ce bouton virtuel? C'est super pénible et super moche.
C'est la solution donnée dans les Apple Store à ceux qui ne veulent pas faire changer leur bouton Home pour ne surtout pas leur dire qu'ils peuvent reparer tout seul avec un peu de produit contact qui coûte rien.


----------



## initialsBB (2 Juin 2013)

Pour avoir eu ce même problème sur iPhone 3G et 4, ainsi que sur les nombreux iPhones de mon entourage, et après avoir essayé des dizaines de bidouilles... Une seule marche à coup sûr: produit nettoyant s'appelant "Kontakt 60" disponible pour pas cher sur eBay. Il suffit de deux pschitt sur le bouton Home (iPhone éteint) et d'appuyer quelques dizaines de fois sur le bouton. On laisse sécher (même si c'est sans danger pour les appareils électroniques) et MAGIE ! CA RE MARCHE !

Ça ne réglera pas les boutons Home cassés, mais dans la majeur partie des cas il s'agit tout simplement d'accumulation de saleté.


----------



## Orpioo (3 Juin 2013)

Me concernant, le bouton d'acceuil de mon iPhone 4 a posé problème suite à un entraînement avec pas mal de contraintes thermiques, supposant de la condensation. 

J'ai supposé que le contact interne du bouton était gêné par de l'humidité. Démontage, nettoyage à l'alcool à brûler et depuis, plus de problème.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Hello, j'avais aussi ce pb de bouton paresseux malgré plusieurs tentatives de recalibration et mise à jour iOS 6 mais rien a faire.
> J'ai également utilisé un produit spécial contacts électroniques acheté une bouché de pain chez Casto: après avoir éteint mon IP4, un petit coup de pschitt au niveau de la prise d'alimentation, un autre sur le bouton lui même qu'on manipule un peu pour faire rentrer le produit. Une nuit de séchage et hop un bouton Home comme neuf.



Pour info j'en suis au 4ème iPhone sauvé de cette manière.
Succès impeccable à chaque fois.


----------



## kepass (4 Novembre 2013)

Sympa cette technique que tu nous décris, assez surprenante d'ailleurs mais si tu dis que ca marche alord bravo. 

Pour ceux qui veulent savoir ce que suppose changer le bouton home , voila un tuto très complet. 

[YOUTUBE]Pieces2mobile :Tutoriel #1 remplacement du bouton Home iPhone 4 - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------

